# Dik levy



## Dottie (Mar 14, 2008)

I just prepaid my Dik levy to get my 2br for 09.  According to Judy the payment due was 2143R and at my request would be charged to my Amex card.  Used Amex as thought fees for me would be lower.  Amex charged me 2307R or $304.02US.  That is nearly a 7% markup.  Has anyone found a better way to pay?  TIA


----------



## pagosajim (Mar 14, 2008)

*Depends on the card...*

I just paid my 3br levies using a Citi Mastercard with a 3% fee added.  I chose to use that card because of the ability to use a "virtual" account number for the one transaction.  

I could have done a little better on the exchange fee with my credit union Visa, but they don't offer the virtual account feature.  The peace of mind was worth spending a few extra bucks.


----------



## janej (Mar 14, 2008)

Dottie,

I was charged $221.39 for 1680 Rand  by my Costco Amex card.  That seems to be better rate than you got. 

Jane


----------

